# Print from Dos-based Program to USB printer



## Mr-Softball (Oct 31, 2007)

Have not been able to get Foxbase program to print to my USB printer; tried variations of net use command ad nauseum (keep getting "network resource not found"); have Windows Vista; trying to print to hp deskjet 5600 printer. Used "net use" on my previous computer (same Foxbase program, same printer, it worked fine). Don't want to pay for a utility like DOSPRN when this should be able to be done without a utility. Help !!


----------



## G-Norman (Nov 15, 2007)

Mr-Softball said:


> Have not been able to get Foxbase program to print to my USB printer; tried variations of net use command ... have Windows Vista


The NET USE command works even on Vista, provided that "File and print sharing for Microsoft Networks" is enabled, just like on XP.
Anyway, after setting up the network, sharing the printer etc. you might find that a simple "DIR > LPT1:" issued from a Command Prompt will work while your DOS program will not.
This does not happen with all the DOS programs. It seems that only some compiled apps. behaves that way on Vista. If that's your case too, then, unless Microsoft will ever release a patch, you'll be forced to use a shareware utility, like Printfil, to capture the LPT1: port and forward it to your Windows printer, or downgrade to XP.


----------

